# Good Conduct6 Certificate From Bahrain



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I am in the process of filing for a green card from India and I would like to know if anyone else has had an experience of trying to obtain a Good Conduct Certificate from Bahrain?

This is with respect to the requirement of obtaining Police Clearance Certificates from all the countries where one has stayed after the age of 16.

I am particularly interested to know if anyone has gone through this procedure and how long it took for them to receive the certificate from outside Bahrain.

Thanks,


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you cannot apply for a green card yourself 
Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

GC through marriage, however my question was on the PCC for Bahrain. If anyone has had an experience applying from outside the country, the time it took to receive it etc?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

How to obtain a police certificate - Bahrain


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> you cannot apply for a green card yourself


Ahem.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellthorpe said:


> Ahem.


yes indeed ...but rarely possible for normal people
Stephen Hawkins could get one


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh no! I will advise my wife to call our attorney and cancel the petition.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> you cannot apply for a green card yourself





Davis1 said:


> Bellthorpe said:
> 
> 
> > Ahem.
> ...





Bellthorpe said:


> Oh no! I will advise my wife to call our attorney and cancel the petition.


Just as well I forgot to make that call. We received approval today for self-sponsored green cards, which is apparently not possible because of our lack of Pulitzer or Nobel prizes, and also not possible from our E-3 status.

The approval came 14 days after submission.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellthorpe said:


> Just as well I forgot to make that call. We received approval today for self-sponsored green cards, which is apparently not possible because of our lack of Pulitzer or Nobel prizes, and also not possible from our E-3 status.
> 
> The approval came 14 days after submission.


ok its possible but still pretty rare ......


----------

